# E-Z track turnout. E-Z Command



## westcl0x (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am new to the forum. I have been using this forum as a reference the past couple of weeks and now I have a question that I cannot find a clear enough answer to.

Backstory.
I started getting in HO about a year ago, then stopped for about 5 months because I realized that I wanted to run a DCC layout, but did not have the funds to invest at the time. I was going to wait for my tax return this year and buy a prodigy advanced DCC remote. However, I saw a craiglist ad that I thought was too good of a deal to pass up. A guy sold me the Russian Decapod 2-10-0 DCC/Sound, Bachmanns Track Pack (44596), and the E-Z command remote with a bachmann GP40 DCC equipped loco + other accessories, for $150. - Everything was brand new, he had just purchased them 3 weeks ago and decided he wanted to go N scale instead.

On to my question: Can some on break down to me how to get these turnouts working? Also, Would you mind breaking it down enough so a 5 year old could understand it?

I would like to toggle one of the switches and have it change the turnout direction. - I included a picture of what I have.

Do I have all of the neccessary components? If not, what do I need to get?

I really apologize for the question. 

Regards,

John
View attachment 14947


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Plug the green wire from the turnout into the toggle switch, then plug the red 2-pin plug into the side of the switch. The other end of that wire goes to the control center, there should be a + and - for switch or turnouts.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

You'se got all dat for $150??!!
Louie..... ya done good.:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

After some time working with this you will notice a difference in the two track sections, Gray ballast base has Nickel silver rails, the Black ballast base has Steel rail that are more prone to electric connection problems!


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

That turnout is not dcc, you will need an additional power supply with an ac output as the bachmann ez command controller does not have one.


----------



## westcl0x (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you firebird. Do you guys have any suggestions for a decent powersupply to go with it that is not terribly expensive? 4 + turnouts?

John


----------



## westcl0x (Jan 29, 2012)

flyboy2610 said:


> You'se got all dat for $150??!!
> Louie..... ya done good.:thumbsup:


Yeah  It seemed like a great deal to get my feet wet with a DCC system. 

Hopefully I did not jump the gun too much on getting the ez command. I have read a lot about it, and it appears there are much better alternatives. 

John


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Just about any dc power supply will work, so long as it has an ac accessory output. You only need one output the switches will all hook together and feed off of the same power lead. The red wire hooks to the end of one, then the next switch will hook up to the opposite end. Amperage shouldn't be an issue, you normally only opperate one at a time. Ebay is a great place to find one cheap.


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

Go here to learn how to hookup and use your EZ command, there's about 4 video's, well worth viewing and Bachmann is very simple to use and you can run up to 3 loco's with the 1 amp power supply all on the same track. Great introduction to DCC. The sound will work too using the function buttons on your handset which you will learn watching the vid's. Have fun! Jim

http://www.google.com/search?q=bach...F-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGLL_enUS385


----------

